# how to fish a rooster tail?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i cant seem to catch much on a rooster tail, despite all the hype about how effective it is. ive caught 1 trout and thats it. so, if i was fishing it for panfish, how would i do it? im am talking about the 1/24 oz or 1/16 oz.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Reel slower just enough to let the blades spin


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

fishaman1652 said:


> Reel slower just enough to let the blades spin
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I agree. Also vary the speed up during and between casts. The other day fishing for trout they wanted a steady slow retrieve at first. Later in the day they wanted a slow retrieve but 2-4 faster cranks every 5-10 seconds.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Make sure the blade is spinning too. Sometimes the blade doesn't spin and it takes a quick jerk to get the blade going. The fish don't seem to like them without the blade going.

I did well on Mogadore Friday fishing a 1/16 oz rooster tail for crappie and gills. I was using a slow retrieve, varying the speed to keep the lure 2 ft below the surface in 4-5 ft water. I'd occasionally pause to let the lure drop and a lot of times that's when they struck.

I was in an area packed with panfish though, so that helped. I caught more panfish Friday using 2 maggots under a bobber than on the rooster tail, but the lure was more fun.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

PolymerStew said:


> Make sure the blade is spinning too. Sometimes the blade doesn't spin and it takes a quick jerk to get the blade going. The fish don't seem to like them without the blade going.


+1

Also you will notice in the smaller sizes from 1/4 down you will have to straighten out the main shaft after a few fish, branches, rocks Ect... That's the only gripe I have about rooster tails if they could make them a little more robust it would make them awesome..... Any how I some times "hop" mine in. reel stop pick the rod tip up reel stop pick the rod tip up not quite jigging but a combination of reeling and jigging... Most of the time i will feel the fish once I bring the rod tip up on the pause they are productive general purpose lures 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice. i will buy some when i go to mogadore. but can you tell me where this spot was? if its a secret spot, i wont tell anyone else, and im not a slob like a lot of others can be.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> nice. i will buy some when i go to mogadore. but can you tell me where this spot was? if its a secret spot, i wont tell anyone else, and im not a slob like a lot of others can be.


I don't think it'd help if I told you; the area I was fishing is only accessible by boat.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

As everyone else has stated, slow reel just enough for the blades to spin but, I fish it a few different ways. Every about 10th cast I will burn it about 1ft from the surface then cast back out and a slow reel stop with a SLIGHT jerking motion but, with that method I do miss a lot of smaller fish.


----------

